# [Batch] Mehrere *.exe dateien verkleinern...



## partitionist (28. August 2006)

Habe verschiedene exe dateien und diese möchte ich mit UPX komprimieren. Doch ich möchte nicht alle dateien manuell komprimieren, wie kann ich das in batch lösen
Die syntax von UPX:  upx -8 *.exe, wie löse ich das in einer schleife?


----------

